
What does "software engineer III" mean? - shawndumas
http://www.quora.com/Software-Engineering/What-does-software-engineer-III-mean
======
chrisbennet
When I see "Software Engineer III" I think "we are big corp and you will be a
tiny cog in the machine, stay away".

